# Tailgater Problem



## rkassl (May 9, 2012)

Seems like I took a software revision from L551 to L552 and the Tailgater will not work! I called Dish RV support and this time they were of no help. I called King Controls and told them exactly what I was seeing and the tech said that they are starting to receive calls about this issue.

When you set up the Tailgater, pick your state then it does check switch 1 of 3 it never moves to acquiring signal or menu download. But if you look at summary you can see that it has all three satellites.

I had a 211 in the house still that had the L551. Swapped out receivers and was back in business.

Has any other Tailgater owner seen this yet?


----------

